# Pademelons or Bettongs



## HerpNthusiast (Oct 4, 2015)

Hey everyone,
it's been awhile since i last posted but anyway we just came back from holidays and went to an animal sanctuary where we saw some cute little red-legged pademelons my mum instantly asked if we could keep them and i know i can keep them on my basic wildlife licence (i live in vic). So i'm wondering what are easier to keep bettongs or pademelons, so if anyone know any husbandry or basic requirements or if anyone have ever kept these little guys please tell me what you guys know, i couldn't find any care sheets so yeah please post,

Thanks


----------



## cement (Oct 4, 2015)

I don't know about pademelons, but I have a friend in FNQ who runs a private wildlife sanctuary and they had an infant Bettong which was being bottle fed at the time I was there. Cute little thing, tiny little head and body with these hugely oversized springs for legs which it had no control over and watching it get around on the vinyl floor of the kitchen was just hilarious. Only problem, it would gnaw on your feet, fingers, toes or whatever with damn sharp little rodent teeth which I found a liittle bit annoying, but other then that it was just bottle fed like any other baby macropod and quite tame around people. But Im not sure of the feeding schedule etc, probably fairly demanding as i know wallabies and roos at that age can be.


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 4, 2015)

I don't know exact husbandry requirements but having worked with a manner of macropods (if only for a short time). Its usually the smaller the better especially when it comes to enclosure size. I haven't worked with Pademelons but I do know they are small but will require considerably larger enclosures then Bettongs (Actually I haven't worked with bettongs either but I have worked with Quokkas, tammars and swampies as well as larger macropods like western and red roos). From what I have read and experienced bettongs would be your best bet (actually I'm tossing up between Bettongs and sugar gliders). Btw I'm also in vic. I would recommend having a chat with the guys from dixi creatures, they should be able to give you more detailed info on Bettongs.


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 5, 2015)

[MENTION=35846]Antaresialover[/MENTION] link for Rufous Bettong care sheet and husbandry :- http://nswfmpa.org/Husbandry Manuals/Published Manuals/Mammalia/Rufous Bettong.pdf

Brush tailed Bettong :- http://nswfmpa.org/Husbandry Manuals/Published Manuals/Mammalia/Brush Tailed Bettong (Wright).pdf

Red Bellied Pademelon :- http://www.penguinvet.com.au/downloads/2922546/Caring+for+Wildlife+2.+Pademelons.pdf

I hope this information helps at least a small amount.  ...................Ron


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Both groups are readily kept in captivity. I have not kept either but know of people who have. While Pademelon wallabies are not quite twice the size of Bettongs, they require a disproportionately very much larger run. If space is not an issue, then it basically gets down to research and personal preference. 

Here are a couple of websites that contain some useful information and potential contacts... The Marsupial Society of Australia http://www.marsupialsociety.org/ and The Marsupial Society (in Victoria) http://www.marsupialsociety.org.au/index.html. The first is the most informative and has some relevant links and resources.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks guys for the info links I'll research and I live quite close to Dixi creatures so thanks Crazynut and Rohalling for those links and thanks to everyone whose helped me I'll also research sugies I've considered getting them for awhile and look a little bit of an easier alternative, thanks


----------

